# Insulating ABS?



## pigskin plumber (Oct 2, 2011)

Fellas,

I have someone who just had their CI replaced with ABS. It's a wet vented toilet in the bulkhead and the stack runs down the chase. She's complaining about the noise and wants a solution. I said either change back to cast there or insulate. How thick of insulation do you think you would need to suppress the noise to the level of cast? 

Thanks and cheers!

sg


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

There are noise reduction ratings for insulation, but I imagine a chart of them would be fairly useless without a measurement of the noise you are trying to suppress in the first place.

Seems like measuring the closet flush in Db's would be more trouble than it's worth to me, I'd just put as thick as is possible and see if she's satisfied :yes:

That looks like it would be hard to get to in the pic...maybe get an insulator out to cut a hole and just blow it full of fiberglass fluff?


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I have had success wrapping with sheet lead. Insulation isnt going to do crap. The pipe fills the bulkhead and frameout.......

Nobody cares that this was sent from my droid using. Plumbing Zone


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

ILPlumber said:


> I have had success wrapping with sheet lead. Insulation isnt going to do crap. The pipe fills the bulkhead and frameout.......
> 
> Nobody cares that this was sent from my droid using. Plumbing Zone


I've never heard of that. You just learned me something :thumbsup:


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Have an insulator come out and inject the cavity full of foam


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

how do they sound proof rooms?recording studios. use google


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

The lead sounds like a pretty good idea (I've never heard of that). Or you could blow in some cellulose and then add another layer of 5/8" drywall to the soffited area.






Paul


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Yep...but I like Slayer's idea best. I forgot about that new expanding foam insulation. That stuff can go in through tiny holes and has exceptional sound dampening properties :yes:


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

rocksteady said:


> The lead sounds like a pretty good idea (I've never heard of that). Or you could blow in some cellulose and then add another layer of 5/8" drywall to the soffited area.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That sound barrier drywall board that Mike Homes uses.


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

I have used Lowry wrap. It's like a 4"x10' roll of putty like material in thin sheets. We used it in residential track homes and we never had complaints.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

I wonder if cell core abs is quiter than regular abs


----------



## PrecisePlumbing (Jan 31, 2011)

Probably not that applicable but they make acoustic lagging for suspended pipework. Its waffle foam on one side and thick aluminium backing with rubber or something in between. We had to lag all suspended sewer and stormwater at a film and screen studio compound i was involved in last year. Lot of work. Making it look pretty is very hard but it works a treat.


----------



## pigskin plumber (Oct 2, 2011)

123


----------



## pigskin plumber (Oct 2, 2011)

Qball415 said:


> I have used Lowry wrap. It's like a 4"x10' roll of putty like material in thin sheets. We used it in residential track homes and we never had complaints.


Interesting, and just one layer should do? thanks


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

https://mactops.com/dexdamp_soundproofing.htm


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

pigskin plumber said:


> Interesting, and just one layer should do? thanks


Yup one layer overlapped half way on drains.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Spray insulation!


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> I wonder if cell core abs is quiter than regular abs


I would think that it's worse


----------

